

Would you be disappointed if I shut down my blog? - bradfordcross
http://measuringmeasures.blogspot.com/2010/01/would-you-be-disappointed-if-i-shut.html

======
ryanwaggoner
I wonder if a lot of the people commenting didn't bother to read the post.
From what I can tell, he's just using this question as an illustration of a
point about product/market fit and how to find it. I really don't think he's
pondering shutting down his blog or looking for sympathy or anything. He
actually has something useful to say.

~~~
bradfordcross
Right. Sorry to those who I confused with the title/poll/survey. It is just a
way of showing the big idea behind the neat work Sean Ellis is doing.

------
throwaway992
<http://twitter.com/bradfordcross/status/8241335638>

Kind of lame to ask people to come and upvote.

~~~
ghotli
I thought the same when I saw the tweet, but the flip side of it is that I
really do like just about every one of Bradford's posts. If more HN traffic
means he'll keep writing quality posts then so be it. I upvote on the quality
of the article, not on his suggestion.

------
justin_vanw
Wouldn't disappoint me if you shut it down, since I've never heard of it. You
asked! I guess more speech leads to better speech, and at a cursory glance
your blog looks sincere.

It _really_ wouldn't disappoint me if you also didn't also waste our time
trying to drive traffic through sympathy. __Sympvertising! __I know people act
pretty pathetic and that gets lots of attention on here, but I think it's
mainly because they are actually in need of some pathos and feedback.

------
ErrantX
Scroll down. The top section asking you to do the survey is probably somewhat
incidental for first time readers - the "how to interpret" content below the
survey is useful though.

------
joshfinnie
I am also not sure why you would want people to comment on their feelings
about your blog if they are not regular visitors. I would think that putting
this poll on your website would be enough.

Getting a lot of outside influence through Hacker News might skew your data
and you won't actually get an accurate representation of the people that
frequent your blog.

------
Tichy
The 40% number seems to be pulled out of thin air.

------
shareme
who is he and why should w care?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Did you even read the link? I don't think he's asking because he's trying to
decide whether to shut down the blog; he's using it to a illustrate a point
about how startups can find product/market fit.

